# Weston Mission Hills - Rancho Mirage/Palm Desert, CA



## duke (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone know what they (developer) are currently selling and the prices? Also, anyone know when new Westin Palm Desert will go on sale and the prices? Thanks.


----------



## seenett (Jan 11, 2006)

I think WMH is sold out.  The sale sstaff there is selling Cancun and Maui at this time.  They have no official word on their "new" desert property becasue they are still going through the approval process.  

WMH has pretty much paralleled the prices at Westin Kierland.  Kierland's current price for a 2 bedroom paltinum lockout is $34K


----------



## pvangordon (Jan 11, 2006)

I posted the same answer on your duplicate thread under Buying, Selling, and Renting.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm closing this thread because it duplicates another thread started by the OP. Duplicate posts are not permittted.


----------

